# Parts Guide for leaking safety valve - La Pavoni Europiccola



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

I have a post-2000 Europiccola which has always had a slight leak from around the safety valve. The valve itself does not appear to be leaking, rather it seems to come from around the bolt that attaches the valve to the boiler.

So I have taken it apart to investigate, and discovered that it seems to be missing a washer: part number 65 on the parts diagram (as per this link https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Spare-Parts/cc-33.aspx)

which I have now ordered.

However, it is not clear from the diagram if this washer fits on the outside of the boiler, or the inside the boiler. Hope this question makes sense!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@jimbojohn55 may be able to help.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @RDC8 -ive seen them installed on the outside and the inside, to my mind they look better hidden on the inside. The thing to look for is if there it any pitting on the surface of the join, you need a nice clean flat surface for the washer to seal, if steam has been escaping for a while you might find a tiny pit in the surface, get everything as clean as you can and have a close look.

When tightening the assembly don't go mad and overtighten or you will squeeze the sealing washer out. You might want to use a smear of liquid ptfe on the washer

- available from screwfix.

have a look at this it may help http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/la_pavoni/dr_pavoni/troubleshooting.htm scroll down to the steam valve bit


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advice @jimbojohn55. I didnt realise there was such a thing as liquid pfte! Will get some over the weekend; theres a new screwfix opened just close to us so I now have an excuse to visit!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Toolstation sell it too, and cheaper https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plumbing/d20/Plumbing+Consumables/sd2711/Tru+Blu+Pipe+Thread+Sealant/p40236


----------



## Jpd (May 4, 2018)

Skip all that. You can use plumbers tape (ptfe) wrapped tightly to seal most leaks. Wrap thicker at the base of the safety valve. Has never failed for me


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PTFE Tape is ideal, or a teflon washer if you can find one.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Quick update.

Washer arrived. I used PFTE tape on the threads. And now, for the first time in three years, the machine sits quietly the bench when switched on without the intermittent sounds of escaping steam! Success all round


----------

